# just a test of quote functions, please delete. thanks



## Growan (Dec 12, 2014)

Test line 1


----------



## Growan (Dec 12, 2014)

Growan said:


> Test line 1


Test Lin 2


----------



## Growan (Dec 12, 2014)

Growan said:


> Test Lin 2


Test line 3


----------



## Growan (Dec 12, 2014)

Growan said:


> Test line 3
> Test line 4


----------



## Growan (Dec 12, 2014)

Test line 5


----------



## Growan (Dec 12, 2014)

Test line 6


----------



## Growan (Dec 12, 2014)

OK. All done. 

Please delete as I doubt this has any value 

Thanks


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 12, 2014)

best post ever!!!!


----------



## Sativied (Dec 12, 2014)

5 stars, a mod should make this a sticky.


----------



## Growan (Dec 12, 2014)

About a pound!


----------



## Growan (Dec 12, 2014)

But seriously.....I was just testing out the quote function


----------



## Growan (Dec 12, 2014)

This thread could have run to 5 pages if I'd though to post it in the T&T


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 12, 2014)

Growan said:


> Test line 1





Growan said:


> Test Lin 2





Growan said:


> Test line 3





Growan said:


> Test line 5





Growan said:


> Test line 6





Growan said:


> OK. All done.
> 
> Please delete as I doubt this has any value
> 
> Thanks





Diabolical666 said:


> best post ever!!!!





Sativied said:


> 5 stars, a mod should make this a sticky.





Growan said:


> About a pound!





Growan said:


> But seriously.....I was just testing out the quote function





Growan said:


> This thread could have run to 5 pages if I'd though to post it in the T&T




Holy shit I know how to quote now! Thanks @Growan !


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 12, 2014)

ok , so theres one page more to your thread lmao


----------



## Growan (Dec 12, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Holy shit I know how to quote now! Thanks @Growan !


You rulez the quotez, mushroom man!!!


----------



## Growan (Dec 12, 2014)

Diabolical666 said:


> ok , so theres one page more to your thread lmao


Dear god, it wasn't meant to be like this...


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 12, 2014)

Growan said:


> You rulez the quotez, mushroom man!!!



Growan, how's it goin?

I think its about to bust a rhyme or a poem,

Whichever is clever, however it comes along,

Let's switch threads, but first I hit the bong!


----------



## Growan (Dec 12, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Growan, how's it goin?
> 
> I think its about to bust a rhyme or a poem,
> 
> ...


Good call. They'll never delete this thread now. It's just too damn hot.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Dec 13, 2014)

hahaha sticky. thread of the year


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 15, 2014)

WHAAAUUUUUUTTTTT


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 15, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> WHAAAUUUUUUTTTTT



O I GET IT NOW


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Growan (Dec 21, 2014)

Bumped. 

Hey, why the fuck not?

You can take the goat out of Tone and Talk....


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 21, 2014)

mecca lecca high mecca hiney ho


----------



## Growan (Dec 21, 2014)

Diabolical666 said:


> mecca lecca high mecca hiney ho


Quote worthy


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 22, 2014)

don't _Quote_ me on this, but I heard you can use semen to adjust the pH of your soil


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 22, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> don't _Quote_ me on this, but I heard you can use semen to adjust the pH of your soil


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## dluck (Dec 22, 2014)

Growan said:


> Test line 1





Growan said:


> Test Lin 2





Diabolical666 said:


> best post ever!!!!





UncleBuck said:


>





Growan said:


> Good call. They'll never delete this thread now. It's just too damn hot.





a senile fungus said:


> Holy shit I know how to quote now! Thanks @Growan !


Did I do it right ?


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 22, 2014)

dluck said:


> Did I do it right ?


You're supposed to quote the whole fucking thread!


Hahaha!


Newb!


----------



## Sativied (Dec 22, 2014)

Why is the multi-quote feature not enabled on RIU?

There's supposed to be a +Quote option between Like and Reply. Also allows quotes from selections in a post instead of the entire post. Pretty neat option.


----------



## dluck (Dec 22, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> You're supposed to quote the whole fucking thread!
> 
> 
> Hahaha!
> ...


Well damn


----------

